# iBook G4 : problèmes de carte mère



## computerblue (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, camarades macusers,

j'interviens pour la première fois ici en désespoir de cause et conscient que ma requête est sans nul doute sans recours.
Heureux possesseur d'un iBook G4 14' depuis janvier 2004 (acheté à la Fnac, garantie 1 an), je suis en train de vivre depuis un mois le pire moment de mes épousailles avec le monde de la pomme. En effet, fin avril, mon ordi m'a laché : plantage régulier au bout de quelques minutes puis quelques secondes au fur et à mesure des redémarrages. Effacement et réinstallation du système n'y changeant rien, j'apporte mon pauvre iBook malade à un centre de maintenance agrée qui m'annonce, après devis, que le disque dur doit être changé. Bon, 269 euros à rajouter aux 75 du devis, je me dis que c'est un moindre mal. Mais voilà t'il pas qu'une semaine plus tard (c'est-à-dire hier), le CMA me recontacte pour m'annoncer que, une fois le HD changé, l'ordi ne fonctionne tjrs pas et qu'il va donc falloir en outre changer la carte mère. Bref, j'attends un nouveau devis qui devrait avoisiner les 800 euros (gasp!). Et là je me dis deux choses : primo, un ordi qui rend l'âme si tôt (à peine 15 mois après l'achat), c'est un peu fort de café, puis-je espérer un geste symbolique de la part d'Apple, c'est-à-dire une prise en charge partielle du coût de réparation ? j'attends les commentaires de ceux qui se seraient retrouvés dans un cas similaire...
deuxio, si ce n'est pas le cas ce que je crains, y'a-t-il moyen d'effectuer la réparation soi-même (il me semble qu'il existe des tutoriels pour changer le disque dur d'un iBook, qu'en est-il d'un changement de carte mère?), ou du moins de faire baisser les coûts (une bonne adresse sur Paris ?) ? parce que, s'il s'agit d'allonger 800 euros, je préfère encore racheter un 12' neuf et placer mon portable actuel au musée des Antiquités.

Bon j'ai été long mais c'est une belle histoire (à défaut d'un beau roman) 

Merci de vos réponses.

CB


----------



## davidoff (26 Mai 2005)

ça me rappelle ma triste aventure avec mon iBook G3 (maudit soit-il) qui avait la fâcheuse tendance à planter (mais alors plantage de chez plantage, avec la belle pomme qui s'affiche et puis plus rien...) et "détruire" (je ne connais pas le terme branché exact) le disque dur.

Comme il était sous garantie, Apple a procédé une première fois au remplacement du disque dur, puis 15 jours plus tard, 2e panne (avec toutes les emm... que cela comporte : perte de fichiers, etc.). Coup de gueule et 2e SAV et encore un DD.

A la 3e panne, j'ai demandé le remplacement du iBook ce qui a été refusé par Apple France puisqu'il n'y avait pas eu 3 réparations consécutives (si, si, je vous assure !). Donc, j'ai dû attendre une 3e réparation pour voir mon disque dur "scratcher" une 3e fois...

A ce moment, je n'ai plus du tout été patient et j'ai exigé le remplacement du iBook, ce que l'on m'a une nouvelle fois refusé. Apple m'a rendu mon iBook réparé une 3e fois avec cette fois-ci, remplacement du DD plus la carte mère (et peut-être autre chose ?). Là, pas de demi-mesure, courrier "gros coup de gueule contre le SAV Apple" avec copie sur qq forums dédiés au Mac.

La réponse ne s'est pas fait attendre : Apple France m'a gracieusement remplacé le iBook G3 par un iBook G4 1,2 ghz ! Quelques semaines plus tard, je lisais dans la presse spécialisée Mac que Apple reconnaissait des problèmes de carte mère...

Pour en revenir à ton problème, je ne sais pas si les iBook G4 connaissent le même problème que les G3, mais je serais toi, je commencerais par mener mon enquête.

Bon courage et n'hésites pas à nous donner des nouvelles de ton cas


----------



## palaflo (27 Mai 2005)

bonjour pour changer le DD sur l'ibook http://www.macbidouille/article.php?id=150
en ce qui concerne les programmes d'échange sur les cartes mères est dit terminé sur le support apple. Sinon , c'est faisable de la changer mais pour trouver la pièce une galère .
Un professionnel  mac risque de te prendre une bonne somme .. moi personnellement , j'essaies d'acheter un portable pour pièces pour un lecteur interne car chez apple le changement et pièces = 800¤ , merci je préfère en acheter un neuf. sur à vos mac de fevrier 2005 pour les programmes d'échanges , ils disent prolongé en 18 mars 2005 concerne les machines entre mai 2002 et avril 2003 n° de série entre UV117XXXXXX et UV342XXXXXX. Mais voir, si entre temps il y en a pas un autre parce que apparament c'est la mode chez eux. Voilà, pour le moment c'est tout  pour les infos. Je bricole un peu, si tu en achètes un nouveau , je reprends certains en panne , certains modèles . bon week end


----------



## computerblue (27 Mai 2005)

Merci à vous deux pour ces infos. Concernant le problème de carte mère, j'avais appelé le SAV d'Apple en avril pour savoir si mon iBook faisait partie de la série concernée. Hélas le numéro de série ne correspondait pas. Je crois que je vais rappeler, sait-on jamais, en gueulant un peu fort...
le tutoriel pour un changement de DD j'avais déjà vu, palaflo, et j'étais prêt à l'employer pour changer aussi la carte mère, mais puisque ça semble cramé d'en récupérer une pour la changer soi-même...
du coup, je pense sérieusement acheter l'iBook 12', et je me disais que je prendrais AppleCare en prime. Mais je vois que pour deux années supplémentaires de garantie, tu casques un tiers du prix du portable (320 euros la prolongation de garantie pour un portable qui coûte moins de 1000 euros) : je trouve ça franchement abusé !

CB


----------



## computerblue (13 Juin 2005)

Quelques nouvelles du front depuis mon dernier message : le prix de la carte mère seule, tel qu'il m'avait été annoncé par le réparateur, était de 773 euros !! qu'on ajoute aux 269 euros déjà casqués pour le changement de DD + 75 euros pour l'établissement du devis. hum hum.
Sauf que : sur le devis initial, il avait été noté en remarque : "test carte mère ok". j'ai donc argué de ce commentaire auprès du magasin qui avait pris en charge mon iBook (ils proposaient d'offrir la main d'oeuvre en compensation) en leur signifiant que je n'en resterais pas là (plein de sous-entendus effrayants ) et, finalement, devant leur erreur flagrante, ils n'ont pas mis longtemps pour m'annoncer qu'ils avaient décidé de prendre en charge le remplacement de la carte mère.
oufoufoufoufouf

je devrais donc retrouver dans la semaine mon iBook, avec disque dur et carte mère tout nouveaux tout beaux. ça m'aura coûté (que) 350 euros.

Merci qui ?

CB


----------



## fioupi (13 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème.

Je viens de recevoir le devis de réparation de mon iBook G4 14'' acheté en novembre 2003, la carte mère est défectueuse frais de réparation 1140.-CHF (environ 800¤). Autant dire que cela ne vaut pas la peine de le réparer.

Je ne savais pas que la durée de vie d'un mac est de moins de deux ans....... c'est cher payé !!!!


----------



## ShoeGooII (14 Juillet 2005)

Un peu effrayant...

La difficulté est de savoir s'il s'agit de cas très isolés, où de la partie émergée d'une majorité silencieuse de possesseurs d'iBook vexés (et donc discrets) de leurs déboires.


----------



## computerblue (18 Juillet 2005)

Bonne question, ShoeGoll. Si j'en crois les témoignages sur MacGé, nous ne sommes pas très nombreux (moins d'une dizaine), mais le fait que tous nos iBooks datent de la même période (fin 2003/début 2004) me laissent à penser que ce problème sérieux et coûteux n'est pas dû qu'au hasard (j'ai demandé au technicien qui m'avait installé le DD et la carte mère neuve s'il avait découvert la cause du problème et s'il savait un moyen d'éviter un nouveau désagrément similaire, il n'a pu que me conseiller d'éteindre mon ordi plutôt que de le mettre en veille...   ).
Si fioupi et d'autres qui ont le même problème veulent réunir des témoignages concordants pour monter un dossier contre Apple, j'apporterai évidemment ma pierre à l'édifice.

CB


----------



## junkersnala (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et merci de venir en aide aux déprimés,

Je suis possesseur d'un ibook G4 depuis maintenant plus de deux ans, et c'est la seconde fois qu'il m'arrive des soucis techniques. La 1ère intervention m'a coûté 90¤, le matériel étant sous garantie et réceptionné par le réseau apple. Illégal en France mais peut-être légal en Irlande. le rapport de réparation ne faisait état d'aucun commentaire sur ce qui avait été remplacé, j'ai du demander cette précision au service concerné qui m'a évasivement répondu que le DD était en cause. Bref, un peu contrarié, je suis reparti avec l'ibook sous le bras sans faire de vague concernant les frais de participation de prise en charge. Tout juste sorti de garantie, réédition, pour le seconde fois, même type de problème, SMART, pas de reconnaissance du à l?absence du point de montage, plantages à répétition, suractivité du disque (bruit permanent, il gratte) et plus aucune possibilité de démarrer sur une des partitions de ce disque, y compris après réinstallation du système. Je dois préciser que certains défauts sont apparus au moins deux mois avant plantage total. L?unique perspective envisagée était d?avoir recours à mon bon DD externe Lacie sur lequel j?ai installé un 10.3.9 parallèle au système ibook, j?ai pu ainsi sauver avec difficultés mes doc perso,  mais là encore l?ibook semblait être en pleine activité. Seul un formatage du DD interne est venu à bout de ce bruit incessant. Depuis cette intervention tout fonctionne à nouveau correctement.
Ma question est : compte tenu des remarques précédentes portant sur d?éventuels pb de carte-mère , si oui ou non ma carte peut présenter ce même défaut car le but est de changer le DD pour plus de sécurité côté sauvegarde, et comment puis-je souligner la responsabilité d?Apple pour exiger une demande d?échange. Merci d?avance pour la réponse.
Dernière précision, je pense qu?il n?est pas correct de la part d?Apple de monter du matshita et toshiba sur des portables à ce prix, au nombre de mes interventions les deux étaient en cause. Il existe des PC moins chers avec des composants de meilleure qualité.
A très bientôt.


----------



## gnouchy (3 Novembre 2006)

Bienvenue au pays des aventuriers de la pomme !

Je rejoins la communauté des pauvres hères dont le iBook G4 (avril 2004) est en train de tomber en panne. Plantage à répétition, de plus en plus fréquents, de plus en plus rapides. 

Avant d'emmener le malade en cure d'applerie, j'aimerais savoir si un GROS coup de gueule aura des chances d'aboutir... A peine deux ans, mais évidemment déjà plus sous garantie (oui, je sais, j'aurais du souscrire un apple care, ça va, je sais, mais j'ai pas !) l'animal déclare forfait drolement tôt ! Et c'est mon outil de travail. Un mois d'immobilisation pour une indépendante, c'est un mois de salaire en moins, pas d'assurance chomage et la perte assurée de clients pressés. 

Alors ?
Un tuyau avant que je n'emmène le moribond ? 
Quelque chose à faire avant ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de ramener mon ibook du store, lequel vient de m'annoncer (pour 70 euros) que la carte m&#232;re est morte, et quil m'en cuira quelque chose comme 1078 euros (dont 3 heure de main d'oeuvre).

Que dois-je faire? Le vendre pr pi&#232;ces sur Ebay? Racheter une carte m&#232;re?

J'ai achet&#233; un mac pour &#233;viter les pbms divers et vari&#233;s des pc, et je n'ai eu avec cet ibook que des pbms (au bout de 2 semaines changement du clavier, puis du lecteur/graveur qui n'a jamais vraiment mieux fonctionn&#233.

L'&#233;tat de mon ibook (cad mort) seulement au bout de 3 ans (dates presque anniversaire) me rend malade...

Cordialement,


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

bonsoir,

désolé pour ton ibook. 
Il n'y a rien a réparer, enfin... a ce tarif là en tout cas.

investi les 1000 et quelques euros dans un macbook/pro si tu le peut.
Les ennuis des premières séries  de macbook semblent en partie résolus maintenant.


----------



## pacis (14 Novembre 2006)

une carte mère sur ebay coute entre 200/400 . A toi de voir si tu veux mettre cet argent dedans. Sinon, quel est ton problème avec ton ibook ? il ne démarre plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2006)

@pacis

"une carte m&#232;re sur ebay coute entre 200/400&#8364;"
J'en ai pas trouv&#233; pour ibook g4 1g 14,1""

"A toi de voir si tu veux mettre cet argent dedans"
J'ai appel&#233; un r&#233;parateur recommand&#233; sur Paris qui m'a dit que c'&#233;tait peut etre pas la fin des probl&#232;mes surtout si je commence par la carte m&#232;re, graveur, m&#233;moire, ports peuvent prendre le relais ds les mois qui viennent.

"Sinon, quel est ton probl&#232;me avec ton ibook ? il ne d&#233;marre plus ?"
Il a plant&#233; en plein milieu d'une application audio (ableton live), j'ai fait un reset puis impossible de rebooter pdt qq heures, puis je l'ai format&#233; et impossible d'avoir un syst&#232;me stable car il arr&#234;te pas de planter pendant l'instal.

J'ai &#233;galement appel&#233; Apple qui pour parler poliment s'en tape le c.. par terre, comme la personne m'a dit: machine de trois ans avec une esp&#233;rance de vie de 5 ans,  nous sommes l&#224; dans la moyenne d'usure. A moi de lui r&#233;pondre qu'a ce prix l&#224; je pr&#233;f&#233;rais gal&#233;rer ss un pc neuf achet&#233; tous les deux ans que ss macs vu leur prix. Genre c'est pas grave vous avez qu'a en racheter un...Super ton argument de vente mon pote up: c'est pas le bon doigt mais bon...)

Remarque: Sans secteur, j'ai une autonomie d'environ qq minutes, cela fait des mois qu'il faut que j'en rach&#232;te une, est ce que ceci peut expliquer cela?

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses en tout cas...Mais je vous d&#233;teste pour votre r&#233;confort (), moi qui croyais que cela n'arrvait qu'aux autres...

Cordialement,


----------



## pacis (15 Novembre 2006)

robotlux a dit:


> @pacis
> 
> "une carte m&#232;re sur ebay coute entre 200/400&#8364;"
> J'en ai pas trouv&#233; pour ibook g4 1g 14,1""
> ....



ebay n'est pas un site comme un autre ( je pense que je ne te l'apprend pas .... )
il faut donc surveiller de temps en temps. Aujourd'hui par exemple , il y a ce mod&#232;le de Carte M&#232;re :
=> carte m&#232;re ibook 14" 
dans les prix que je t'avais annonc&#233;.

PS : quand tu dis plant&#233; : c'est gel&#233; ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

pacis a dit:


> ebay n'est pas un site comme un autre ( je pense que je ne te l'apprend pas .... )
> il faut donc surveiller de temps en temps. Aujourd'hui par exemple , il y a ce modèle de Carte Mère :
> => carte mère ibook 14"
> dans les prix que je t'avais annoncé.
> ...




oui gelé

en ce qui concerne ebay, je me dis que je préfère peut être (et ce  à mon grand regret)  faire partir mon mac pour pièces sur ebay et en éspérer quelques centaines d'euros, plutot que d'y mettre quelques entaines centaines d'euros pour avoir une carte mère non ou très peut garantie...en vue peut être de réinvestir dans une machine mais polus de portable en ce qui me conerne (trop cher en cas de pbm la preuve)

En tout cas je vous remercie,

Bonne continuation à vous,

Cordialement,


----------



## pacis (15 Novembre 2006)

robotlux a dit:


> oui gelé
> 
> ....




si gelé , as-tu essayé cela ? 
=> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9837

ou dernièrement cela ?
=> http://www.coreyarnold.org/ibook/

tiens moi au courant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

d'après le technicien du service technique d'apple que je viens d'avoir au téléphone, le problème se localiserai au niveau de l'interfacage IDE de la machine. Donc pour répondre a PACIS a priori les solutions offertes paqr vos bon gré ne seraient que vaines, mais j'en note la pertinence.

Maintenant il reste la possibilité de trouver une carte mère compatible ou de revendre la machine pour pièces.

Merci,

Cordialement,


----------



## pacis (15 Novembre 2006)

robotlux a dit:


> d'après le technicien du service technique d'apple que je viens d'avoir au téléphone, le problème se localiserai au niveau de l'interfacage IDE de la machine. Donc pour répondre a PACIS a priori les solutions offertes paqr vos bon gré ne seraient que vaines, mais j'en note la pertinence.
> ....



c'est comme tu veux


----------



## gnouchy (15 Novembre 2006)

Non contente d'avoir perdu mon bel iBook, je viens de perdre mon disque dur externe...
Oui, je sais, j'ai la guigne. Bref, là, j'en ai un peu marre...

Donc hier, je suis allée à l'apple center IC bidule, près du centre Beaubourg avec mes deux grands malades : l'i-book et le DD externe, décidée à laisser là les deux patients et m'en aller soigner d'autres blessures, mais...

150 euros de devis minimum pour le DD externe, 150 euros pour une éventuelle première intervention et 1000 euros pour la récupération des données !!! 

Pour l'i-Book, on me conseille de réinstaller le système avant de laisser la bestiole ; mais comment installer un système sur une bécane qui plante toute les 5 minutes ? Et de si je veux laisser la bête re 150 euros à la base.

Tout ça pour m'entendre dire je suppose, ce que je viens de lire sur tous les forums consacrés au sujet, à savoir que c'est la carte mère ou le HD ou autre chose du même genre qui suppose une réparation plus couteuse que la machine à l'achat.

*Y-a-til une procédure à suivre pour pousser le coup de gueule du siècle ?
Quelqu'un veut-il se joindre à moi ?
Y a t il quelqu'un pour piloter l'avion de la révolte ?*


----------



## abdul6 (15 Novembre 2006)

hello

Pareil en ce qui me concerne, un Ibook acheté en fevrier 2004 (933mgz)
à la carte mère qui à grillée, juste le matin d'un concert . sur une session Live Ableton.
Nous sommes donc assez nombreux. J'ai signé la pétition américaine (ou anglaise ?)
peut être pourrions nous nous adresser à une assoc de consommateurs ?

ou : 

tous faire un procès, moi je suis partant
j'en ais un peu marre de ce laxisme de certains fabricants


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

abdul6 a dit:


> hello
> 
> Pareil en ce qui me concerne, un Ibook acheté en fevrier 2004 (933mgz)
> à la carte mère qui à grillée, juste le matin d'un concert . sur une session Live Ableton.




IDEM sous live 
Cf mon post d'il y a deux ou trois jours sur ce mm forum


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon fil pour poser ma question mais tant qu'on parle de garantie, je la pose ici:

Voilà.
Il y a à peine quelques minutes, j'ai reçu un apple (ouarf ouarf ouarf) venant de je ne sais quel pays anglo-saxon. A l'autre bout du combiné, une voix féminine me demande (tout en anglais of course, donc je vous laisse imaginer la galère...) si je suis M. A. et si je suis satisfaite de mon mac. Je lui dit oui sans réfléchir.

Voilà où je voulais en venir.
Alors oui, sauf quelques menus problèmes, j'en suis satisfaite de mon iBookG4 12", mais si demain cela changeait? Est-ce que je peux compter sur ma machine? Si oui, pour combien de temps?
En gros, Madame Duboudufil, me disait que j'arrivais à la fin de ma garantie et elle me proposait de la prolonger jusqu'en 2008. Sous le coup de l'émotion (1 an déjà que cette machine me comble de bonheur...) je lui dit non merci, elle me demande pourquoi et je lui réponds comme ça, bêtement, que pour cause de budget je me vois dans l'obligation de décliner son offre charmante.
Est-ce que cet appel n'est que le fruit d'une démarche mercantile voulue par Apple, ou, est-ce que réellement on se soucie de mon bien-être et des trépidations de ma machine?

Conclusion: Payer pour prolonger ma garantie alors que je n'ai pas eu de problèmes majeurs jusqu'ici ou faire confiance aux experts techniques de chez Macintosh?

Votre avis, s'il vous plaît  


Merci d'avance


----------



## abdul6 (15 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 je ne sais pas si tu es sur le bon thread, ici c'est ceux les pôvres
qui ont leur carte maman brulée aprés un temps qu'on juge trop court.
mais peu importe car la question que tu poses à quand même un rapport
avec la chose.
à dire vrai je doute qu'Apple se soucie de ton bien être, par contre de la santé de ta machine, je dirai oui, mais très peu. enfin suffisamment pour te donner l'impression
d'une marque sérieuse. En même temps, de l'autre côté de la balance, la concurrence
le chiffre d'affaire et tout un tas de trucs qui font que globalement, la qualité de 
fabrication diminue. Et pas que chez apple. 
concernant l'apple care  - que tu évoques - je suis partagé, comme tu a pu lire
+ haut un de mes Mac, un Ibook g4 933 m'a planté, à un dur moment. J'ai du 
quelque jours plus tad racheter un ibook G4 1,33 d'occase, en catastrophe  pour  pouvoir jouer mes concerts. Bref et lui ben il marche bien, pour le moment.
Je me pose la même question que toi , donc car je dois acheter sous peu un ordi plus puissant, un MBP core 2 duo je pense, et là je songe à souscrire cette extension
de garantie. Mais je trouve celà vraiment limite de la part d'apple, ne serait ce que le prix exorbitant de cette apple care (440  pour les portables) , assorti au prix de leurs pièces détachées (800  pour une carte mère !!!?).
Donc ce que je pense, c'est si tu as une utilisation profressionnel de ta machine
oui , l'apple care me semble maintenant indispensable.
mais surtout surtout arrêtons de dire qu'Apple se démocratise, c'est une vue bien naïve
Personnellement je prefererrai un design moins hype et une machine plus solide
une dernière chose, je vais donc racheter une de leur machine, mais il est certain 
qu'a la prochaine défaillance que je juge inacceptable, genre la carte mère
qui crame au bout de deux ans, j'irai voir ailleurs, définitivement.
il est grand temps de cesser d'être des moutons dociles 
c'est juste mon avis 
bye


----------



## pacis (15 Novembre 2006)

Cela fait quelques mois que je suis ces problèmes de cartes mères d'ibook G3 et G4. J'avais même trouvé une compagnie d'électronique qui aurait pu me réparer ces CM en ne changeant que le circuit graphique . 

Aujourd'hui, je baisse les bras, par contre ceci pourrait vous aider => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/news/vices_caches_le_code_civil_a_la_rescousse_article860.html 
Harold l'a testé, et cela a fonctionné pour lui.

Quand à moi, j'essai toujours de faire fondre le circuit graphique


----------



## benj2318 (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, je suis un possessuer désabusé de mac, mon ibook, au bout d'un an, et alors que je le paye encore, est décédé ou plutôt ça carte mère. Et ma question est : peut-on adapter une carte lère de powerbook g4 sur un ibook g4 14"?
Votre aide me sauvera la vie, et sinon je suis prêt à vendre le reste de l'ordianteur sans le disque dur... Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## mounemo2 (29 Novembre 2006)

Pour ma part, verdict du Centre de Maintenance : Carte mère HS
775 euros de réparation
IBOOK G4 933MHz 14" de décembre 2003
depuis quelques jours, il plantait lamentablement: ecran vrillé et bleu avec des barres vertes au redemarrage

Adieu mon cher ordi
J'avais déja pas les moyens de prendre un apple care donc encore moins ce type de reparation irrealiste!!!

j'aimerai bien pouvoir changer la cart emère moi meme mais je ne crois pas que cela soit trop possible?
si quelqu'un en a deja entendu parler?

en tous cas, je vais tenter après 5 coups de fil à apple le courrier de reclamation.
Qui sait, si tout le monde s'y met on arrivera peut etre a incrementer le numeros de serie des ibook pour changement de carte mère jusqu'a ceux qui nous interesse moi c'est un UV345


----------



## mounemo2 (29 Novembre 2006)

Je suis dans la même situation et en pleine recherche de solution alternative à la réparation (775).
Je viens de tomber sur ce site :
http://www.petitiononline.com/ibookg4/petition.html

Allez tous signer la pétition!!!!!


----------



## mounemo2 (29 Novembre 2006)

Au fait, un petit rappel allez tous signer la pétition:
http://www.petitiononline.com/ibookg4/petition.html
Esperons que ca menera a quelquechose!!!!


----------



## mounemo2 (29 Novembre 2006)

[SIZE=-1]http://www.petitiononline.com/ibookg4/[/SIZE]
Petition pour que les cartes mères des ibook G4 soient pris en charge par Apple!!!!!
​


----------



## mounemo2 (29 Novembre 2006)

Mon ibook a moi plante depuis quelques jours
L'ecran gèle : quand j'appuie sur le clavier, l'ecran vrille et au redemarrage il bloque : ecran bleu avec barres verticales vertes ou ecran bleu.
J'ai l'erreur suivante: 'The HasShadow Window property is obsolete".....dans la console
le centre de maintenance m'a fait un devis gratuit !!! carte mère HS 775 euros environ
Youpi
Après 5 appels a Apple et le dernier qui m'a finalement permis d'avoir accès au service clientèle j'ai tenté ma chance pour avoir un code de satidsfaction, c'est un autre centre de maintenance qu im'a parle de ca, parait qu'apple fait parfois des efforts et prend en charge des reparations hors garantie.
Mais pour moi ca a par marcher (pour l'instant, je pense reessayer) car hors garantie depuis 2 ans, m'a t'on dit.

Je vais aller recuperer mon ordi un de ces 4 et je vais tester des trucs avec tout ce que j'ai trouve sur le forun mais le problème c que j'ai rarement accès au web.
ESt ce que quelqu'un serait près à me donner des super bons tuyaux en les regroupant dans ce sujet.
Merci d'avance


----------

